# CWIC and other Precis or Pre Course reading



## Brown (18 Nov 2005)

Is there anywhere I can get material to read before I go on these Courses?


----------



## Sloaner (19 Nov 2005)

Did CWIC many years ago, am trying to get loaded again to re-new my ticket.  What info are you looking for.  PM me and we can discuss (did CWIC in 95, things may have changed, but  I don't think so).


----------



## primer (21 Nov 2005)

Sloaner said:
			
		

> Did CWIC many years ago, am trying to get loaded again to re-new my ticket.   What info are you looking for.   PM me and we can discuss (did CWIC in 95, things may have changed, but   I don't think so).



Sloaner we did do the course back in 95 CRPTC


----------



## primer (21 Nov 2005)

RCIS PIPS


There is not to much info on CWIC

http://www.central.cadets.forces.gc.ca/rcis/rcis_courses_e.html


----------



## PViddy (30 Nov 2005)

i can give you the precis.....dress warmly  ;D I am unsure if their are PIP's for CWIC.

cheers

PV


----------



## my72jeep (27 Jan 2006)

Wasent any last year 2005.


----------

